# Super Mario Unimaker(and 2Duniverse)



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

​
Super Mario Unimaker is a Brazilian SuperMarioMaker alike level editor fan game being made for PC together with a SM 2D universe, an complete adventure made with this.
There are no info for the launch date , just some videos  and lots of images.



Spoiler: Screenshot




































_Unimaker Demo download:_ http://sm2du.officialforum.net/t201-super-mario-unimaker-download-topic#1028
_2D Universe oficial site:_ https://supermario2duniverse.blogspot.com.br/
_Oficial Forum_: http://sm2du.officialforum.net/f5-super-mario-2d-universe
_FB Fan Page_: https://www.facebook.com/2duofficial/home
FB English Group : https://www.facebook.com/groups/2duniverseEng

_-They don't post much written info, more screenshot :v
-Someone must port it to 3DS XD_


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 11, 2016)

Awsome, I remember seeing this somewhere before but i dont remember where.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 11, 2016)

Unimaker? Is it Unity-based? 3DS port when?

Anyhow... It looks AWESOME.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 11, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Unimaker? Is it Unity-based? 3DS port when?
> 
> Anyhow... It looks AWESOME.


well yo yo games are in the credits so Im guessing its game maker studio or something


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> well yo yo games are in the credits so Im guessing its game maker studio or something


Man, that's kinda lame... Can't do anything with GM Studio on 3DS.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 11, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Man, that's kinda lame... Can't do anything with GM Studio on 3DS.


but wii u is always possible

Anyway I started making a space level in this so I will try everything out.|

Edit: Also Im glad my xbox controller works with this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

countdown till the DMCA starting now


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 11, 2016)

This looks like a ton of fun! I still don't know why mario maker wasn't ported to the 3ds, the touchscreen would have been perfect for this!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> countdown till the DMCA starting now


yeah and thats a real shame, I would have liked to see what the full version would be like


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> but wii u is always possible
> 
> Anyway I started making a space level in this so I will try everything out.|
> 
> Edit: Also Im glad my xbox controller works with this


Wii U SMM, yeah. But that's not portable!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> yeah and thats a real shame, I would have liked to see what the full version would be like


they'll wait till the full version is released just like AM2R and uranium.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they'll wait till the full version is released just like AM2R and uranium.


Its funny how many fan made games are being completed recently


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 11, 2016)

DMCA in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 11, 2016)

@Sliter You might want to add the fourm to the OP http://sm2du.officialforum.net/f5-super-mario-2d-universe
That would probbaly be best place to check for updates.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> countdown till the DMCA starting now


are they on gbatemp? because this project is kinda old xD
But yeah .. I really miss Daniel Barras' oot2D project .. I was TOO hyped that time and my father don't let me play on computer so I never could play the start>>end of deku tree demo, and the project wa staken down! wtf nintendo shoud totally  hire him and make it a project for GBA  =3=


ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> @Sliter You might want to add the fourm to the OP http://sm2du.officialforum.net/f5-super-mario-2d-universe
> That would probbaly be best place to check for updates.


oh I missed it! thanks


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

Sliter said:


> are they on gbatemp?


how do you think they caught kongnutz?


they are watching you RIGHT NOW


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 11, 2016)

Where is sonic maker


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks absolutely awesome! I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> how do you think they caught kongnutz?
> 
> 
> their watching you RIGHT NOW


What kongnutz did?
well I have nothing with this project
they watch me, I know, but never notice my logos! 
Why they only want to kill  good projects, and wast too much good potential like these fangames?:B they aren't losing money if let some fangames on, but do not having good people on their team hahah



KazoWAR said:


> DMCA in 3... 2... 1...


yeah peope are really expecting this more than the release? xD
Maybe hey let it be released... ateher lots of fangame projecst that never go to the end, so maybe they don't care? hmm

Also, help me with hacking pokemon platinum




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Where is sonic maker


I think there are an sonic engine for game maker or something alike but well, would be nice XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 11, 2016)

*WARNING OBVIOUS CLICKBAIT WARNING DOWN THERE... YES THE FACE, CLICK IT.*



v
><
^​

Did you click it? IF you are reading this, you went too far so go back up and click the FACE.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

Sliter said:


> What kongnutz did?


you don't know kongnutz? his famous in here for getting a 1m (a lot anyway) fine from nintendo for playing mario back on wii before it was released 

no one believed him so he posted his receipt of the game...that's how they got him they seen the receipt from here!

post the receipt is a famous line on this site now


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you don't know kongnutz? his famous in here for getting a 1m (a lot anyway) fine from nintendo for playing mario back on wii before it was released
> 
> no one believed him so he posted his receipt of the game...that's how they got him they seen the receipt from here!
> 
> post the receipt is a famous line on this site now


LOL
 I never heard about this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

it was even on the news HERE in AU LOL


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 11, 2016)

Dont forget MARI0 !!


----------



## loco365 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you don't know kongnutz? his famous in here for getting a 1m (a lot anyway) fine from nintendo for playing mario back on wii before it was released


It wasn't because he _played_ it, it's because he _leaked an ISO_ of the game a week before its release.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> It wasn't because he _played_ it, it's because he _leaked an ISO_ of the game a week before its release.


oh this make more sense xD 
actually a good reason to be sued :v


----------



## DeslotlCL (Aug 11, 2016)

tfw a unofficial game has better stuff and looks better than the official one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Where is sonic maker


where is Zelda maker?


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> tfw a unofficial game has better stuff and looks better than the official one


atually this is not hard since fans are more " free" , I mean, there a ot of rules the official stuff need to have, sadly
like my logos :v lolo fan translations
Also that fans generally are more open minded and don't think stuff have to be cut out or changed 




Bladexdsl said:


> where is Zelda maker?


there you go XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

EW not the original zelda!


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

it's something xD


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 11, 2016)

I made a level in this and I ended up sharing it on the fourms too.


----------



## KJ1 (Aug 11, 2016)

It looks awesome!


----------



## dragon12 (Aug 11, 2016)

Can you make slopes? If so, this is insta better than the Super Mario Maker.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

dragon12 said:


> Can you make slopes? If so, this is insta better than the Super Mario Maker.


lol idk  XD  would be interesting

Btw, your avatar, is from fairyTail? not sure if I know the character or I'm confusing XD


----------



## dragon12 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sliter said:


> lol idk  XD  would be interesting
> 
> Btw, your avatar, is from fairyTail? not sure if I know the character or I'm confusing XD


Yes, it is. Jackal


----------



## Sliter (Dec 3, 2016)

updated with the FB english group and there maybe have more updates I missed lolol


----------



## NinStar (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm glad to see that you liked my work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2017)

MarioSilva said:


> I'm glad to see that you liked my work.


You have amazing talent. This game looks better than the official. But why you named the game "super mario unimaker" and put mario as the main character? You could be in trouble.  You using nintendos biggest ip. I think it's better that you erase any reference to mario so you could continue development this great game.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 8, 2017)

MarioSilva said:


> I'm glad to see that you liked my work.


you are doing awesome and deserve more attention! want me to add any more details there?



sergey3000 said:


> You have amazing talent. This game looks better than the official. But why you named the game "super mario unimaker" and put mario as the main character? You could be in trouble.  You using nintendos biggest ip. I think it's better that you erase any reference to mario so you could continue development this great game.


I wonder how much of a fangame can be a problem... I never heard of something like super mario crossover getting a problem...
I know using the  trademarked name is not a good idea, this is why a lot of fangames/chinese ripoff get some funny names hahah


----------



## SANIC (Aug 8, 2017)

SMBX is better


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> This looks like a ton of fun! I still don't know why mario maker wasn't ported to the 3ds, the touchscreen would have been perfect for this!


It was, it was just horribly neutered


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 8, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It was, it was just horribly neutered


This was posted before the game was announced


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> This was posted before the game was announced


Ah, my bad.


----------



## NinStar (Aug 9, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> You have amazing talent. This game looks better than the official. But why you named the game "super mario unimaker" and put mario as the main character? You could be in trouble.  You using nintendos biggest ip. I think it's better that you erase any reference to mario so you could continue development this great game.



Well, since I had the idea to create it, my objective was to be a Mario game, Super Mario is the game series that I like most. For me, changing the character would end up with all sense of the work done on it.




Sliter said:


> you are doing awesome and deserve more attention! want me to add any more details there?
> I wonder how much of a fangame can be a problem... I never heard of something like super mario crossover getting a problem...
> I know using the  trademarked name is not a good idea, this is why a lot of fangames/chinese ripoff get some funny names hahah



When an unofficial game is widely published, depending of the view point of each IP owner, this can be good or bad, often because of ignorance/fear of the owners, many claim "unfair concorrence" I "understand" that, but personally I don't think that's a plausible justification, Nintendo could say something like: "You did a great work using our IP, why not you help us improve our official game?" ...but... "You did a great work using our IP, now cease and desist"


----------



## Sliter (Aug 9, 2017)

MarioSilva said:


> Well, since I had the idea to create it, my objective was to be a Mario game, Super Mario is the game series that I like most. For me, changing the character would end up with all sense of the work done on it.
> 
> 
> When an unofficial game is widely published, depending of the view point of each IP owner, this can be good or bad, often because of ignorance/fear of the owners, many claim "unfair concorrence" I "understand" that, but personally I don't think that's a plausible justification, Nintendo could say something like: "You did a great work using our IP, why not you help us improve our official game?" ...but... "You did a great work using our IP, now cease and desist"


Actually this idea is very risk, first is that isn't nintendo themselves (like sega) that judge the content and decide if gonna  let it be or ask them to desist, it's someone hired (more for western nintendo, I never heard about fangame or even a lot os chinese hacks/mod/idk getting problem with that, but american or european fan games?) to look for "improper" use of their proprieties and take then down ...
I still remember the old Daniel Barras' oot 2D project ... That time I was totally " I bet nintendo gonna hire this guy and make it for GBA, would be amazing!", but instead they got it down, and I bet the actual game devs don't even heard about this project... (And I never could play the "full deku tree alpha" because that time my dad don't let me play games on pc and now because it's impossible to find xp)

Well to don't me long I would recommend you do to like "freedom planet" game, that strated as a fangame and ended as an original game that plays alike, this is safer and you can have it in steam first and if success, on consoles later!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

Site is nuked, gg


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 9, 2017)

Aw, and I just found out about this. Any mirror?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Aw, and I just found out about this. Any mirror?


I want to know that too. 
brb gonna browse 1000 torrent websites

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> I want to know that too.
> brb gonna browse 1000 torrent websites


Update: Gamejolt has it. Google Super Mario Unimaker No Installer


----------



## NinStar (Aug 10, 2017)

Sliter said:


> Actually this idea is very risk, first is that isn't nintendo themselves (like sega) that judge the content and decide if gonna  let it be or ask them to desist, it's someone hired (more for western nintendo, I never heard about fangame or even a lot os chinese hacks/mod/idk getting problem with that, but american or european fan games?) to look for "improper" use of their proprieties and take then down ...
> I still remember the old Daniel Barras' oot 2D project ... That time I was totally " I bet nintendo gonna hire this guy and make it for GBA, would be amazing!", but instead they got it down, and I bet the actual game devs don't even heard about this project... (And I never could play the "full deku tree alpha" because that time my dad don't let me play games on pc and now because it's impossible to find xp)
> 
> Well to don't me long I would recommend you do to like "freedom planet" game, that strated as a fangame and ended as an original game that plays alike, this is safer and you can have it in steam first and if success, on consoles later!



Imagine, people continue to use the image of Mario and others Nintendo's IP inappropriately on the internet directly and indirectly in games and others types of media too (such arts and musics), my point was to Nintendo just enjoy a good work to improve what we already have or can have in the future, Nintendo don't do that.

And as I said before, the idea of the game is to be a Mario game, for me if I change the Mario, would lose all sense, and I have plans and projects for future games with my own concepts, in my philosophy I prefer to create a completely original game and put it on the game's market to compete with others, than I turn into a "legal clone".



TheVinAnator said:


> Aw, and I just found out about this. Any mirror?


https://discord.me/marionetwork
community is dedicated to Mario and UniMaker


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 10, 2017)

Long ago there used to be LunarMagic for PC, a SMW (SNES) level editor which had a huge success and a lot of mods where created with it. Some were really good, others were... something...

I've still got (somewhere) my file with a lot of them, if there's interest I could upload it.

There also existed a level editor for Yoshi's Island (SNES), and the only two complete mods I'm aware of are awesome, I play them on my Wii using a SNES emulator.

I'm looking forward for this new addition into level editors. I like them a lot.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 10, 2017)

WHERE IS 1.1?


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2017)

MarioSilva said:


> my point was to Nintendo just enjoy a good work to improve what we already have or can have in the future, Nintendo don't do that.


that I said, because isn't Miyamoto that see a fan work and say "this not must happen!"  and take them down , is because someone paid by western nintendo  do that, the developers wont enjoy the fan games because they probably don't even get in touch about them :/ I bet if Miyamoto saw your project he personally would be glad at it.
The thing is,  I too like to use the universe other people create and make use of them but first be aware of the risks and what you strive for , understand the probens and the goal, them go ahead! 

For example, someone that do fangame was hired to make an oficial sonic game (sonic Mania is the exemple here), but what let it happens? they tried and tried hiring professionals to do the work but they could not to the same as someone that was just like you is doing! they had this to try save the series... AMrio don't have this problem and have a huge problem of the western way to take profit from everyting, even a small fan with a big dream, they let the money  talk lounder :/


Btw, I saw mostly of my links there are broken, help me to update that ahaha


----------

